

Ask HN: Is IBM Watson an alpha male? - TheLem

Do you think that start-ups in the AI field will have a chance in front of IBM Watson ? What do you think is missing on it ?
======
rqebmm
As it becomes bigger and more important, it will eventually become vulnerable:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/boss.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/boss.html)

